# John Deere 8000 series tractors



## jdhayday

Looking to buy a 8000 series john deere. Im looking for an 83-8400 or maybe a 10 series. Is there anything to be affraid of with these tractors? Ive heard you cant go wrong but just want to be sure.


----------



## PackMan2170

The 8000/8010 and 7000/7010 series Deeres are the best tractors ever made. PERIOD.

All the good technology without too much computerization or emissions. You won't be dissappointed.


----------



## Vol

PackMan2170 said:


> The 8000/8010 and 7000/7010 series Deeres are the best tractors ever made. PERIOD.
> 
> All the good technology without too much computerization or emissions. You won't be dissappointed.


Those are two very, very good series....I would like to find a well kept 7230 late model pre-tier 4.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow

Saw a 7130 ,I am guessing 2008, had 6500hrs. Sell for 65k . I said wow!! and it did not have a loader but was mint condition


----------



## Grateful11

Here's a darn nice looking low hour 7230, $64.5K. Being a 2011 I believe would be Tier III.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=8566043


----------



## JD3430

PackMan2170 said:


> The 8000/8010 and 7000/7010 series Deeres are the best tractors ever made. PERIOD.
> 
> All the good technology without too much computerization or emissions. You won't be dissappointed.


Once I get my 2 small tractors situation taken care of, I have my sights set on an 8100. I sat in the cab and was BLOWN AWAY! The cab is modern, yet simple. Has the armrest controls I LOVE, but is much easier to maintain. I was an 8670 fan until I saw an 8100.
Once I hit the big time, I would love to own one.


----------



## jdhayday

Vol said:


> Those are two very, very good series....I would like to find a well kept 7230 late model pre-tier 4.
> 
> Regards, Mike


What a coincidence, I have a 2009 7230 premium that I am looking to trade on either a 8000 or 8010 series. Too bad you wernt closer to nebraska


----------



## Vol

I suppose the Premium has the IVT transmission?

Regards, Mike


----------



## jdhayday

Yep. 4200 hours


----------



## Vol

That's what I thought....the IVT's are really nice but I am stand offish to the electronic trannys.....they are a nightmare in costs to repair. Really nice about hitting the sweet spot when working, but I'll stick with the mechanical.

Regards, Mike


----------



## sethd11

Mike, talking to the my good friend-john Deere mechanic. He claims to me that the ivts are simple and bulletproof- more reliable than the powershifts. My neighbor has a 7230r. With 700 hours and the transmission dumped once- wishes he would have bought the ivt. That tractor has been a nightmare reliability wise. Of course when I run it I feel like I'm in a rolls Royce. Compared to my open station 1466


----------



## carcajou

The IVT transmissions have been out for a while, in fact there are even a few 7810 tractors around with them in. Yup they are simple, and for the most part very reliable. Their problem is that when they fail ( and they rarely do) a new drop in transmission is required. Up here that's $40,000 (dealer installed). If you replace one your tractor is still only worth what it was before the trans failed because the new one may last only a day, a year, or forever, no one really knows with these IVT's.

Great Transmission to use, but the risk is there.


----------



## Vol

I am waiting on somedevildawg to chime in..... ....he is familiar with IVT repair.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430

Little out of my league here, but I would never buy a tractor that would have even a 1/1000 of a chance of a $40,000 out of pocket (out of warranty) repair. 
Put a 10 yr 10k hour warranty on it, and I would consider it.
I'm not scared of new things, but $40,000 repairs are like a years salary for a lot of guys.


----------



## Vol

Or buy new and trade every two years.....but I would not do that currently as I am not going to buy Tier 4....I will wait on change....which with out a doubt is coming.

Regards, Mike


----------



## cornshucker

With all the new gadgets on them the 10 series Fords, the 55 series Deeres, the 300 series Masseys, and the 5100 and 5200 Case-IH series look good. In other words a tractor the size I would like to have next would be a 5230 Case-IH, a 399 Massey, a 7610 Ford or a 2955 Deere. Very simple, reliable and easy to work on. We have a 2007 Massey in this size range just would like to have another, we have about 1700 hours on this tractor and so far so good but still view it with some trepidation. Thing has enough wires on it to wire an Apollo spacecraft. Also this was the last one dealer got with mechanical pump. Could have gotten the common rail but chose to stick with the tried and true.


----------



## Ray 54

I helped a friend that had a pair of 7000 something JD's on 3 twine bales he always ran the one with quad and the help got the IVT.It was great on the baler,but with less than 1000 hours both engine and transmission had been replaced before he bought it. At 2000 hours it blow out a hydraulic hose under the cab,they put a new end on with a portable crimp machine which made it easy but other wise a real job.Then a week later it would slow down a stop for 30 seconds to a minute and then take off and move again about 4 or 5 times.This was the last day I drove it so don't know if it continued and needing a fix or not.Would make me a little scared of the IVT.


----------



## barnrope

The 8000 and 8010 series tractors are very reliable. I run an 8200 and a 8300. They are much more simpler than the newer series. The mechanics around here would much rather work on a 8000 series than a 7000 series. Also run a 7920 with IVT, TLS, and 31 MPH tranny. That one is the cats meow but I am somewhat afraid of the cost of it laying down on me.


----------



## Vol

Barnrope, what makes the 8's more favorable about working on than the 7's....accessibility?

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586

In '98 I ran a 8300 on a Knize 1040 grain cart.when working out west on a harvesting crew. A very nice tractor. The only complaint I had was with the powershift being electronic. Could not get used to it. So used to the mechanical powershift. The tractor wouldn't shift until it was ready. Talked to a JD rep years later about it and was told they had improved it, other than that awesome tractor. I would like to find a 8100/10 with dual pto someday.


----------



## Guest

We ran an 8100 for years. Great tractor and awesome trans. Imo i wouldnt spend the extra money for the ivt. Since the 8 series power shift is so smooth. The 4640 we had on the big squate broke down one summer so we hooked on dads 8295. I didnt want to get the 4640 back!


----------



## barnrope

Vol said:


> Barnrope, what makes the 8's more favorable about working on than the 7's....accessibility?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yes Mike, I think it is the accessibility.

Tom


----------



## somedevildawg

In my neck, the cost to replace an ivt is $28k but they give you a $6k core on old one, but I've always been told they were very reliable. Seems the powerquad is good for about 7k hours before needing a $8-9k overhaul. Mine (6420) had 6200hrs on it when it failed, other than some sensors, it a trick planetary gear that makes the ivt uniquely different. In so far as operation, hard to beat the ivt, just depends on ones budget. For small squares, loading and unloading with the FEL, slowing in heavy patches (or speeding up), you just cannot beat it. For raking, teddin, round rolling etc. not that big of a deal. If you ever have one you'll agree, it's the cats meow.....even after stroking a check for 22k I would not be afraid to buy one. Although after talking to JD, I think my problem was a result of no rear ballast and carrying big rounds on the FEL across fields, a dairy owned my tractor before me. If I were to buy another, I think I would do my homework and be Leary of one with a FEL attached. Maybe get one with no FEL and add it (FEL) if need be.....


----------



## aarondeere

Biggest problem I see with JD IVT is the common oil used for both the hydraulic and transmission. The IVT's need very clean oil and talking to my JD mechanic, he said they can't tolerate much. He said all 3 series (6,7,8) have a little different designs and the to him the 7 series is not great. Something about the forward and reverse changes there is metal on metal vs the 6 and 8 series using some sort of cushion. Said that is the reason the dealer doesn't stock any 7 series IVT's. Overall good design other than the common oil and its not really hard to get oil dirty from hooking/unhooking equipment. A big reason I went with a Fendt. Dedicated oil for the transmisson along with (I feel) a better design. We have a 7810 powershift along with 55 series powershifts and this cvt is superior in every way.......road work, shuttle work, field work.....it is just sooooo nice.


----------



## FarmerCline

I wonder how much more electronically controlled the ivt is than the powerquad? I didnt actually realize the ivt was electronically controlled. I'm like Mike, I would rather have a mechanical shifting transmission as electronics kind of scare me as far as repairs go. But I got to operate somedevildawg's 6420 ivt this fall and boy was that nice for square baling. For now I'm going to stick to the old JD powershift transmission but If I was going to be buying a newer tractor for square baling and maybe some loader work I would have to think long and hard about an ivt....for other jobs an ivt wouldn't be that big of a deal in my opinion. To me the big downside to the ivt is if something goes wrong you have to replace the whole transmission rather than just the parts that went bad.....I would want to be real sure that the tractor was well cared for if buying used.


----------



## Vol

Fendt says the average life of their CVT is 9000 hours....which is a long time I guess...I do not know what Deere figures their IVT average life to be. Mechanical life is typically longer....shifting is no big deal to me. I may not be able to operate at the precise "sweet spot"....but it is close enough that it is not worth worrying about. Either way, I am not biting.

I have been the European route in automobiles....and I did not care for it one bit.

Regards, Mike


----------

